# Download von Linux



## BlackLove2005 (28. Mai 2005)

Guten Abend,

ich wurde mir gerne mal die SuseLinux Version Downloaden alos nur das Grundssystem woher bekomme ich das denn oder geht das gar nicht? 

Gruß  BlackLove2005


----------



## BlackLove2005 (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

OK ich habe nun hier was gefunden. Aber was brauch ich nun davon?

ftp://ftp.rz.uni-ulm.de/pub/mirrors/suse/i386/

Gruß  BlackLove2005


----------



## Dirk Abe (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

9.3 ist die aktuelle Suse-Version. Es handelt sich auf dem Server IHMO um das Netinstall-Image. Das heißt die eigentliche Istallation erfolgt dann vom Server aus.

Dirk


----------



## BlackLove2005 (29. Mai 2005)

Ja das ist mir egal ich brauch eine Versio wo ich installieren kann. Welche Datei brauch ich da oder welche muss ich anklicken dass ich die installieren kann das währe mir eh noch viel lieber. 

Ach ja ich brauch NICHT die 9.3 die hat noch Felher drin. Ich brauch die 9.2


----------



## elmyth (29. Mai 2005)

Die 9.1 kann ich dir noch anbieten: http://linuxiso.org/distro.php?distro=2


----------



## Helmut Klein (29. Mai 2005)

ftp://ftp.rz.uni-ulm.de/pub/mirrors/suse/i386/current/iso/

Es gibt die DVD-Version und die Netinstall-Version. Bei der Netinstall-Version wird, wie der Name vermuten lässt, alles nötige aus dem Internet während der Installation heruntergeladen.
Nähere Informationen finden sich in der README Datei in o.g. Verzeichnis.


----------



## BlackLove2005 (29. Mai 2005)

Guten Morgen,

OK danke für den Link,

ich wede mir das gleich mal runter laden. Aber nur eine CD da ist das dann keine Vollversion oder?

Gruß  BlackLove2005


----------



## Cornald (29. Mai 2005)

Also eine Suse Vollversion hat AFAIK so 6-8 Cd-s oder eine DVD. Wobei man sagen muß das die DVD-s der aktuellen Versionen in der Regel "Live-DVD-s" sind, d.h. sie sind nicht für eine Installation gedacht. 
Wenn du auf einer Maschine die mit DSL o.ä. am Netz hängt installieren willst, dann lad dir nur die Netinstall CD runter. Der Rest geht dann echt schneller, da du nur die benötigten Pakete installieren musst (hat bei 1000-dsl vom rosa-Riesen ca 1 Stunde gedauert). Dann hast du ein Grundsystem + Grafik + die wichtigsten Programme (Netz + Office). Den Rest kannst du dann immer noch aus dem Netz nachinstallieren.
Zum Installieren bootest du in der Regel von der CD und bekommst, nachdem ein Mini-Linux gestartet ist, ein grafisches Auswahlmenü für die Installation. Da kannst du dann Partitionen, Umfang, Sprache, etc. wählen. Danach ist Kaffee trinken angesagt, bis alle Pakete aus dem Netz bei dir angekommen sind.

Ein Tip... fang klein an (sprich wähl nicht alle SW aus die du gerne mal probieren würdest, verlängert die ganze Sache unnötig und macht es für den Anfang unübersichtlicher)

Gruß


----------

